# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Vështrim Mbi Problematikën E Krijuesve Shqiptarë Në Diasporë - Mustafe Xhemaili

## Askusho

*VËSHTRIM MBI PROBLEMATIKËN E KRIJUESVE SHQIPTARË NË DIASPORË DHE ZHVILLIMI I ROMANIT SHQIPTAR NË HAPËSIRAT EVROPIANE* 
_Kumtesë 
_
*Nga Mustafë XHEMAILI* 

*A. Problematika e krijuesve në diasporë
*
_
A1. Realiteti i përditshmërisë shqiptare dhe realiteti artistik_
Një numër i konsiderueshëm shkrimtarësh, poetësh, kritikësh, tashmë veprojnë në mërgatat tona evropiane. Një pjesë jo e vogël është në mërgatën tejoqeanike në Amerikë dhe Kanada. Pra ky numër i madh krijuesish, pavarësisht kualiteteve, paraqet një forcë krijuese që vepron jashtë Atdheut, pra jashtë realiteve shqiptare! Këtë e kuptoj në mënyrë të fjalëpërfjalshme: realiteti i përditshmërisë shqiptare dhe realiteti artistik. Ndërsa realitetin artistik, krijuesit nga do që të shkojnë e kanë me vete, si një ofiçinë, si një studio montazhi, si një laborator. Pra unë, mund të them se krijuesi që jeton e krijon jashtë Atdheut nuk është jashtë realiteve shqiptare artistike, siç mund të mendohet, apo kalkulohet nga dikush. Merreni cilindo vepër të autorëve që krijojnë jashtë  Atdheut, dhe do të shihni se shpeshherë, ata autorë, frymojnë më shumë, dhe më mirë me realitetet shqiptare! Por pjesa më e madhe e tyre ende, e kemi përshtypjen se nuk pranohen nga botuesit, kritikët, specialistët e studiuesit e letërsisë! Madje, ata, shpesh nuk pranohen as nga shkrimtarët dhe poetët, kolegët e tyre në Tiranë, Prishtinë apo gjetiu. Ata jo rrallë, harrohen kur thuren antologji, kur flitet nëpër manifestime letrare, kur bëhen kritika letrare, kur shkruhen studime letrare, kur ndahen çmime letrare, kur bëhen pranime e nderime të veçanta për veprat e krijuara gjatë vitit.
Një lulëzim të ri e kanë përjetuar, Arbëreshët e Italisë në krijimin e letërsisë arbëreshe. E vetmja kjo letërsi, që krijohet nga arbëreshët e Italisë, mund të konsiderohet si letërsi tjetër shqipe. Një pjesë nga ata krijesë shkruajnë arbërisht. Ndjenjat ata i shprehin në mënyrë integrale, ato të njeriut arbëresh, që do të thotë, të njeriut nga Ballkani që është arratisur nga aty para pesë shekujsh dhe është dyzuar në një vend të huaj. Por edhe ata që krijojnë në gjuhën italiane, siç është krijuesit i famshëm në gjithë Italinë, *romancieri arbëresh Carmine Abate*, nga Karfici i Kalabrisë, personazhet e veprave të tij i ka arbëreshë me traditat shqiptare të trashëguara brez pas brezi, por veprimet dhe të bëmat i realizojnë në ambiente të tjera joshqiptare. Dihet se ambientet nuk përcaktojnë gjithmonë, integralitetin e një letërsie. Mendoj se psikologjia e personazheve përcakton më së miri integralitetin e një letërsie.
Në mërgatë, historikisht, është krijuar letërsi shqipe me vlerat të larta artistike, që sot janë në fondin e artë të saj. Krijuesit në mërgatë e kanë pësuar për shkak të ndjekjeve obskurantiste, mbretërore, diktatoriale e ideologjike që janë bërë nga Shqipëria, e në anën tjetër pushtuese dhe politike e ideologjike nga ish-Jugosllavia. Të kujtojmë këtu për një çast *Nolin, Konicën, Koliqin, Camën, Kadarenë, Balën, Gërvallën*... veprat e të cilëve, tashmë, janë fond i letërsisë shqipe. 

_A2. Letërsia e ashtuquajtur e diasporës  pjesë integrale e letërsisë shqiptare
_
Askush nuk ka kërkuar dhe as mund të kërkoj që e ashtuquajtura letërsia e diasporës termë ky që për mua është i paqëndrueshëm, të marrë rol udhëheqës të letërsisë kombëtare! Mendoj se diskutimet e tilla as që mund të bëhen. Kjo është fare e kuptueshme. Ky rol në letërsinë e popullit tonë kanë përfunduar me mbarimin e Rilindjes Kombëtare, e veçanërisht ka përfunduar me Periudhën e Letërsisë së Viteve 30-ta. Por, një duhet ta sqarojmë mirë dhe sa më sakt:  Krijuesit në diaspora krijojnë në mënyrë integrale letërsi shqipe. Shpirti i krijuesit shqiptar është i njëjtë dhe i pandashëm. Sa unë kam parë dhe sa kam informacione për krijuesit në mërgatë *si në Zvicër, Gjermani, Itali, Francë, Belgjikë, Greqi, shtetet Skandinave, por edhe në SHBA, krijuesit shqiptarë krijojnë veprat e tyre në linjën e përgjithshme të letërsisë shqipe që krijohet në Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni apo Mal të Zi.* 
Krijuesit shqiptarë në mërgatën evropiane, kanë bërë një prurje të re të vlerave letrare si në poezi poashtu edhe në prozë, por edhe në kritikën letrare. Madje krijohet përshtypja se këta krijues janë paksa më këmbëngulës në botimin e veprave të tyre. Lënda e trajtuar nga ata, përputhet me ndjenjat dhe aspiratat qytetare dhe intelektuale të njeriut shqiptar në Ballkan dhe në Evropë. 
Origjinaliteti, veçantitë dhe vlerat letrare të krijuesve në diaspora, gjithsesi theksohen. Deri tash ato nuk kanë dalë nga shtrati i letërsisë shqipe. Madje as atëherë, kur *shkrimtari i ri Xhemajl Sadriu* nga rrethina e Gjilanit, që jeton në Zvicër, boton romanin e parë të tmerrit në gjuhën shqipe, me titull Total Horror, personazhet kryesorë janë shqiptarë, me psikologji, zakone dhe bystytni shqiptare, ose *Muharrem Blakaj*, nga rrethina e Burimit, shkruan romane të zhanrit hetimor-kriminalistik me një përkushtim të madh artistik intrigues, siç ka bërë me botimin e romanit Misioni sekret, apo poeti i ri që ka lindur dhe është rritur në Zvicër *Shpiton Rexhaj*, i cili shkruan vetëm gjermanisht dhe ka botuar librin me poezi Heimat der Haeimatlosen, e, siç shihet edhe nga titulli, motivet vijnë nga trolli i prejardhjes.
Pra, letërsia që krijohet nga krijuesit në diaspora (me përjashtim të krijuesve arbëreshë), nuk përfaqësojnë një segment më vete, por janë pjesë integrale e letërsisë shqipe.
Një ndarje (veçanërisht për ata që jetojnë dhe veprojnë në Zvicër), në kohë, grupime dhe vlera artistike të këtyre krijuesve, gjithashtu, e ka bërë edhe *kritiku Xhemal Ahmeti* në studimin e tij Harta sociale e letërsisë shqipe (Kolonia e shkrimtarëve të diasporës).

*A3. Integrimi dhe identiteti letrar*

Një pjesë e shkrimtarëve shqiptarë, që jetojnë dhe veprojnë në diasporë, kanë bërë dhe bëjnë përpjekje të vazhdueshme individuale apo në grupe të vogla, të lidhen me krijuesit dhe lexuesit vendas, përmes krijimtarisë artistike apo mbrëmje të përbashkëta letrare. Disa krijuesë, tashmë, janë edhe anëtarë të shoqatave letrare nëpër vendet ku jetojnë. Ka autorë që kanë botuar libra të veçantë në gjuhën gjermane, angleze, italiane apo franceze. Ata kanë zgjuar interesim të dukshëm. Për shembull, para një kohe, poezia shqipe që krijohet në Zvicër, në një antologji krijuesish në gjuhën gjermane, u paraqit si letërsia e pestë në këtë shtet. Me sa di, disa libra të veçantë të krijuesve shqiptarë, apo në bashkautorësi me krijuesit zviceranë, janë në proces botimi, dhe do të publikohen. Në raport me numrin e krijuesve shqiptarë që krijojnë në diasporë dhe nevojën e letërsisë shqipe për njohje, integrim dhe identitet letrar kjo është tepër, pak! 
Për shembull, shkrimi i romanit në gjuhët përkatëse, ose përkthimi i tyre është ende shumë i pakët. Por ky është problem i përgjithshëm i letërsisë shqipe, që duhet trajtuar në mënyra të veçanta. Veçanërisht integrimin dhe identitetin letrar. 

*B. Zhvillimi i romanit shqiptar jashtë atdheut - në hapësirat evropiane*

*B.1. Tradita dhe shtrirja*_

_Tradita e romanit jashtë atdheut ka pasur dhe ka një zhvillim që duhet shikuar më me kujdes. Këtu do të kem një qasje të zhvillimeve të tij duke filluar nga vitet tetëdhjeta të shekullit që shkoi e deri më sot. Jashtë atdheut ishin dhe janë, vepruan dhe veprojnë një numër jo i vogël i prozatorëve duke filluar nga *Martin Camaj*, që nuk e kemi më në mesin tonë, i njohur veçanërisht me romanet Rrathë botuar në Munih më 1978 dhe Karpa, botuar në Romë më 1987. Ndërsa *Ismail Kadare*, vjenë më vonë dhe i cili jetën e shkrimtarit të dyzuar në mërgim, e filloi para më shumë se një dekade.
Këtu duhet të përmend disa emra prozatorësh që jetojnë dhe veprojnë jashtë truallit letrar ballkanik të shqiptarëve, pra jashtë kopshteve tanë siç do të shprehej *Karmine Abatte*:
*Ardian Kyçyku (Rumani), Riat Ajazaj (Gjermani), Xhemal Ahmeti (Zvicër), Gëzim Alipioni (Angli), Bashkim Shehu (Spanjë), Beqë Cufaj (Gjermani, romani Shkëlqimi i huaj, i botuar edhe në gjermaisht), Fatmir Brajshori (Zvicër, romani Udha e blirëve), Elvira Dones (Zvicër, romanet Lule të gabura, Yjet nuk vishen kështu, Ditë e bardhë e fyer, Më pas heshtja, Dashuri e huaj etj), Muharrem Blakaj (Zvicër) Bajram Sefaj (Francë- romani Parisi kot), Nerimane Kamberi (qysh kur ishte fëmijë dhe jetonte në Belgjikë më 1981, botoi në frëngjisht romanet për fëmijë e të rinj Anjesa dhe doktor Simoni dhe më 1989 Anjesa dhe shtatë pikturat, e të përkthyer në shqip më 1990), Xhemajl Sadriu (Zvicër  romani Total horror), Arif Kurtleshi (Austri romani  Kënaqësia e afërsisë së padurueshme); nga arbëreshët Karmine Abatte (Tra due mari, La festa di ritorno, La moto di Skanderbeg, Ii ballo tondo-Shtegtimi i unazës, roman ky i përkthyer në shqip më 1993); Hiqmet Meçaj (Greqi), Pirro Loli (Greqi  Lotët e diellit), Nasi Jani (Greqi Çmendina)* e romansierë të tjerë.  
Janë edhe disa prozatorë që mund të thuhet se kanë shkruar proza të gjata madje qysh në vitet tetëdhjeta si *Reshat Sahitaj (Belgjikë  Rruga e kthimit, i përpunuar dhe ribotuar tri herë), Miradije Maliqi (Zvicër- Ditët e heshtjes sime etj), Kadri Mani (Zvicër- Nuset tona), Njazi Sulçe (Turqi  Mësuesi i ri, Mërgimi)*,  e autorë të tjerë.

*B.2. Përshtypja e zhveshur dhe fuqia artistike 
*
Më tutje, në mënyrë të përmbledhur, do të theksoj prozat e disa prej romansierëve tanë, për të vënë në pah disa vlera dhe zhvillime të romanit shqiptar jashtë atdheut. 
*Ardian-Christian KYÇYKU - (Pseudonimi letrar i  Dr. Ardian Kyçykut) u lind në Poradec më 1969. Jeton dhe krijon në Rumani. Ka botuar romanet: Në perandorinë e gurit, 1993; Viti kur u shpik mjellma, i shkruar në rumanisht, 1997; Mortët, 1997; Një fis i lavdishëm e që jep shpirt, i shkruar në rumanisht, 1998; Përkthimi, shqip, 1999; Muza e Lojës, trilogji, 1999; Lumenjtë e Saharasë, 1999; Hyu Epigon, i shkruar në rumanisht, 2000; Dashuri me shikim të fundit, i shkruar rumanisht, 2000; Oreksi për bukën e qiellit, 2000, Engjëjt e tepërt, 2002; Kristali dhe hienat, 2002, Sy, 2004; Si u pushtua Çmendustani, 2004; Shtetrrethim, 2004* etj. Ky autor është ndër më prodhimtarët në diasporë dhe njëri ndër më të suksesshmit në lëvrimin e romanit në dy gjuhë shqip dhe rumanisht.  
Gjatë leximit të prozës së këtij autori, lexuesi duhet të jetë i përgatitur dhe ti nënshtrohet një gjendjeje të veçantë: në leximin e tekstit, të shikimit të pamjeve tronditëse që ofron ai, të ballafaqimit me gjuhën e autorit dhe të personazheve, të jetë i përgatitur për një rikthim e ritronditje të një kohe jo të largët, të ashpër, vrastare e vdekatare, por edhe të një kohe shpresëmadhe; të shikoj pastaj riciklimin të gjendjeve në kohëra të ndryshme në një hapësirë të njëjtë e të ngushtë etj. Lexuesi duhet të ballafaqohet me tranformimin dhe konvertimin e jashtëzakonshëm të personazheve duke iu përshtatur rrethanave të jashtme me thelbet e tyre të brendshëm, gjithmonë të njëjtë, sikur në vitet shtatëdhjeta, si në ato tetëdhjeta, si në nëntëdhjeta, si në hyrje të mileniumit të ri dhe deri më sot. Drama ndodhë më shumë, lidhur me karakteret e personazheve dhe rrugës së tyre jetësore. Periudha e gjatë kohore që përfshihet në romanet e Ardian Kyçykut është një kornizë e rëndë, por që rrinë natyrshëm mbi personazhet e shumtë të romaneve të tij. Kështu ndodhë në romanet  Lumenjtë e Saharasë, Sy, Engjëjt e tepërt, Si u pushtua Çmendustani, Shtetrrethimi etj. 
Ironia, sarkazma, humori zënë një vend të rëndësishëm në opusin e këtij romansieri. Jeta e personazheve në kohë të ndryshme, përpjekja e tyre për mbijetesë, për mbisundim te tjetri, për të përfituar, ose personazhe të tjerë që janë mësuar dhe ushtruar të jenë të përulur, kokëshkretë, shërbëtor dhe robër, e të nënshtruar nga më të fuqishmit dhe më të paskrupullt, krijojnë situata të tilla me tension ironie e sarkazme dhe shpeshherë situata me humor. 
Karakteristikë e veçantë e prozës së Ardian Kyçykut, është teksti i shkruar me një gjuhë shumë të pasur artistike dhe elokuenca e të rrëfyerit. Autori përdor një arsenal të tërë të shprehjeve të rralla si në dialogët e personazheve, poashtu edhe për përshkrimin e gjendjeve dhe rrethanave të ndryshme. Proza e tij është e mbushur me fjalë të zgjedhura, shpeshherë aq të dendësuara sa të japin një përshtypje se je duke lexuar herë-herë prozë poetike.  
Profesorin i ri poradecar në Universitetet e Rumanisë, kritika rumune kaherë e quan Markezi i Evropës Lindore (Vasile Andru) ose Një Markez ballkanik (Titus Vîjeu) dhe në Rumani është Kadare i ri me strehë jo në Paris, por... në Bukuresht (Dan Stanca). Sigurisht që kështu nuk është thënë për tia bërë qejfin autorit të ri, por është pohuar pasi që kritika letrare në Rumani ka shoshitur mirë e mirë romanet që *Ardian Kyçyku* i shkroi dhe i botoi në gjuhën rumune. Kritikët e rreptë letrar Mircea Martin, Bogdan-Alexandru Stanescu, Cornel Ungureanu, Marin Mincu, Dan Stanca, Vasile Andru, e të tjerë, veprën e shkrimtarit shqiptar e kanë vënë në majën e kritikës së tyre, veçanërisht pas publikimit të romaneve Viti kur u shpik mjellma, E fshehta e ëmbël e marrëzisë  dhe Një fis i lavdishëm që jep shpirt. 
Derisa ky autor me vepra të suksesshme, në hapësirën jo të vogël letrare rumune, përcillet hap pas hapi nga kritikët e specializuar të Rumanisë, në hapësirën letrare shqiptare në Ballkan ka ndodhë e kundërta. Përkundër një numri të mirë të veprave të Ardian Kyçykut, të botuar në Prishtinë dhe Tiranë, kritika letrare shqipe, thënë këtu në mënyrën më të zbutur - ka heshtur! Përse ka ndodhur dhe po ndodh kjo ndaj një opusi letrar të njërit ndër prozatorëve më të suksesshëm të ditëve të sotme, është një çështje që këtu, dhe kësaj radhe, nuk e kam për shqyrtim, por që këto i kam theksuar edhe në një analizë për  romanit SY të këtij autori. 

*Xhemal AHMETI* - U lind më 1969 në fshatin Dobërdol të Maqedonisë. Jeton dhe krijon në Zvicër. Deri tash ka botuar një numër të madh esesh mbi kulturën, artin dhe letërsinë dhe njihet si kritik i specializuar i letërsisë dhe filozofisë  Ka botuar librin me ese «Kuvendi i gjenive  postmoderna dhe shqiptarët», më 2001 dhe romanin «Paranoja», më 2004. 
Xhemal Ahmeti botoi një roman filozofiko-etik, dhe, për lexuesin dhe kritikën u bë një befasi e këndshme. Mund të përmend se ky autor i ri shqiptar i lindur në Dobërdol të Gostivarit dhe i shkolluar në Zvicër, gjithë lëndën për prozën e vet, e ka marrë nga jeta e shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë Londineze. Ky, me sa di, është rasti i vetëm deri tash, që një krijues, i lindur dhe i rritur jashtë kufijve të kësaj Shqipërie, të botojë një roman të plotë me lëndën dhe tematikën nga Shqipëria e sotme. Këtë po e theksoj edhe në këtë takim për dy arsye praktike: së pari si një nisje të suksesshme dhe së dyti, pse jo, si një shembull për shkrimtarët e prozës sonë. 
Rrëfimi në romanin e këtij prozatori është shumëdimensional. Kurrizi i tij është dhe mbetet pyetja-dilemë : jemi apo nuk jemi të përkryer. Çfarë mund të bëjmë për të ndodhur kjo!? Martin Gera, personazhi kryesor i këtij romani është në dilemë të madhe. Pothuajse sa dilema hamletiane. Të rrosh apo të mos rrosh!? Të jesh i përkryer apo i papërkryer ?! Askush në botë nuk arriti të kryej punët që nisi. Askush. Pra as personazhet e Xhemal Ahmetit nuk i kryen punët e tyre. Paranoja vepron te të gjithë. Një sëmundje kjo që vjen nga jeta e dyfishtë apo e shumëfishtë që bënë njeriu i sotëm. Pra edhe bota shqiptare e përjeton atë. Te shqiptarët dhuna ende është shumë e theksuar. Paranojë shqiptare? Veçanërisht bëhet e ashpër kur përsëritet në mënyrë rrethore. Ajo, fatkeqësisht, nuk po pakësohet por po shtohet, madje në gjithë botën. Në anën tjetër njeriu është i prirur ende ti shtroj vetvetes pyetjet që vazhdimisht e kanë munduar njerëzimin:  Autori ngre çështje në romanin e tij PARANOJA:  Çështë e kryera e çfarë është e pakryera? Po e mundshmja dhe e pamundshmja?  Po e arritshmja dhe e paarritshmja?   
Proza e këtij autori reflekton mbi këto çështje filozofike dhe ekzistenciale, është prozë e suksesshme me një materie që ka një troll dhe ambient autokton. Njëkohësisht, ambienti na del shumë qartë edhe i përbotshëm sepse ka një shtjellim poashtu të përbotshëm të lëndës, përmes egos së theksuar të personazheve, të cilat ego, ashtu siç dinë të ndërtojnë diçka, shpeshherë dinë të shkatërrojnë pafundësisht.  
Të shkatërrojnë, përfundimisht, në radhë të parë vetveten.

*B3. Individi i penguar*
*Riat AJAZAJ* - U lind më 1969 në  fshatin Zhur. Jeton dhe krijon në Gjermani. Deri tash veç disa vëllimeve me poezi dhe tregime, ka botuar romanet Arkëmorti bosh, më 2003 dhe Ndanë, më, 2004.
Te romani i parë ky autor bën një prozë paksa tradicionale në kuptimin narrativ. Por krijon një simbol vizual: idenë e protestës dhe forcën e saj kundër dhunës. Arkëmorti bosh, është megjithatë i rëndë sepse dhuna, intoleranca dhe shtypja njerëzore dhe kombëtare në një kohë të caktuar arrin një kulm. Mandej qëllimi është qartë. Caku gjithashtu.
Ndërsa romani NDANË, i botuar në vitin e kaluar, është roman i bazuar në një rrëfim mbi fatin e individit të emigruar, por ai nuk është roman i aksionit. Romani është një përshkrim estetik i jetës së mërgimtarëve në një vend modern siç është Gjermania. Ata jepen përmes një bote të fuqishme shpirtërore, me ëndrrat e tyre për të ardhmen, për jetën. Por ata nuk janë heronj, nuk janë shpatullgjerë e kreshnikë! Dhe janë të vetëdijshëm për këtë. Njëkohësisht janë të vetëdijshëm se edhe në këto hapësira ku ata punojnë e ëndërrojnë, vende e hapësira marramendëse me zhvillimet e tyre teknike e teknologjike, mbetet mbi të gjitha shpirti njerëzor. Prandaj kujdesen që këtë ta ruajnë. Ta ruajnë më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër dhe nuk e lënë të vdjerrët e të bie për tokë, të nëpërkëmbet. Copëzat e kujtimeve, rikujtimeve, rikthimet, gjithmonë i shoqërojnë ata, për një shpresë të re, për një lumturi, për një ditë të re, që ata e shohin çdo mëngjes në një horizont të huaj.
Proza e këtij autori është e freskët dhe befasuese. Ai më parë botoi dy përmbledhje poezish dhe dy vëllime të tjera me tregime mjaft të suksesshme, veçanërisht libri titulluar Zanfina.
Derisa prozat në Zanfina dhe romani Arkëmorti bosh janë të strukturuara në rrëfimet e njëtrajtshme, te romani NDANË njeriun e mërgatës e gjejmë të përplasur pa simetri rrëfimi. Mirëpo, një galeri e madhe e personazheve gjenden, megjithatë ndanë shtëpisë së lindjes, ndanë këtu dhe ndanë atje, ndanë atij - diktatorit, ndanë unit të humbur apo lirisë së pritur, ndanë kufirit, ndanë ëndrrës së pritur, ndanë të tjerëve apo kërkimi i lirisë. Lirisë së përhershme.
Po autori ku mbetet? Është krejt indiferent ndaj të tjerëve dhe vetvetes?
Jo! Jeta rrjedh. Proza vazhdon. Madje e suksesshme.

*Hiqmet MEÇAJ* - U lind më 1944 në Vlorë. Jeton dhe krijon në Greqi. Pasi ka botuar disa vëllime poetike duke filluar që në vitin 1967 (libri poetik Nisja) si dhe disa vëllime të tjera me tregime, në vitin 2002 botoi romanin Kukullat e pyllit, si dhe në vitin 2003, romanin për fëmijë Çikpaku.
Ky autor nuk është i ri në moshë, por është përfaqësues i një rryme letrare që po afirmohet në letërsinë shqipe, rryma letrare e quajtur *Mikrobotizëm*. Madje, Hiqmet Meçaj  është ideatori dhe përfaqësuesi më tipik i kësaj rryme.
Kukullat e pyllit janë një metaforë e qëlluar për emërtim dhe trajtesë të problemeve të identitetit dhe botës shpirtërore të trazuar nga kërkimi i kësaj vlere njerëzore. Dilema e madhe është shtruar ashtu siç ka ndodhur vazhdimit në historinë njerëzore: a po humbet identitet, si të fitohet identiteti! Brengosja ishte dhe është e madhe. Letërsia e ka pasur dhe e ka si një temë të madhe trajtese. Kështu, pra, edhe letërsia shqipe.
*Mikrobotizmi,* është një rrymë, mënyrë e shkrimit të gjendjeve dhe situata të personazheve  nga këndi i veçantë. Imtësirat e jetës, autobiografia e personazheve (po edhe e autorit) janë në planin e parë. Njeriu i tëhuajsuar i postmodernes shqiptare, krijon paranoja të vërteta, si për shembull te personazhet e romanit Paranoja të Xh. Ahmetit, siç e theksuam më lartë. Po sikur personazhet e tillë, siç është personazhi kryesor i Kukullave të pyllit, Admeti, ndjehet i vogël, i pafuqishëm ndaj shtrëngatës së jetës moderne e supermoderne. Madje, kjo, edhe ia merr jetën, sepse pafuqia e tij për të rezistuar me ide, veprime konkrete në një botë ballkanike në tranzicion, siç mund të shprehemi me një fjalë politike të kësaj kohe, është një PAFUQI jo vetëm e tij. Kjo pafuqi vjen nga vetë strukturimi i shoqërisë, shtresave të saj, pastaj ideve, veprimeve të përgjithshme, të cilat të shpeshtën e herave, krijojnë kaosin dhe rrënimin e njeriut
Shkrimtari Hiqmet Meçaj, jeton në Athinë dhe krijon letërsi në një rrymë të shpikur letrare Mikrorobotizëm. Sa mund të qëndrojë kjo shpikje, nuk varet vetëm nga fuqia e penës së këtij krijuesi. Përpjekjet janë interesante. Romani Kukullat e pyllit, por edhe romani për fëmijë, janë pritur mjaft mirë nga lexuesi dhe kritika. Madje në vitin 2003, shtëpitë botuese TOENA dhe ONUFRI, me klubin letrar Drita në Athinë, ia dhanë çmimin e parë, në një konkurs letar në vitin 2003.

*Bashkim SHEHU* - U lind në Tiranë më 1955. Jeton dhe krijon në Spanjë. Deri tash ka botuar përveç disa përmbledhje me tregime edhe romanet: "Vjeshta e ankthit", roman autobiografik, disa botime në shqip si dhe u botua në frëngjisht më 1993 në Paris, "Rrugëtimi i mbramë i Ago Ymerit", edhe në frëngjisht më 1995 po në Paris, si dhe në Barcelonë më 2001 (botim paralel, në spanjisht dhe në gjuhën katalane); "Gostia", "Rrëfim ndanë një varri të zbrazët", roman autobiografik, si dhe spanjisht në Barcelonë 1998 dhe "Rrethi".
Librat i Bashkim Shehut, janë një mendim i ngjeshur, që afron një bagazh të fuqishëm ndjenjash krejt të sinqerta. Ndoshta është i pari krijues që flet hapur dhe pa asnjë frenim, pa kompleksin e fajit, për çështjet aq të ndjeshme për shembull politike dhe intimitete familjare. (dy romanet e tij autobiografik Vjeshta e ankthit dhe Rrëfimi ndan një varri të zbrazët).
Bashkim Shehu me një stil të kthjellët flet bukur. Saktë. Rrjedhshëm. Ai arrin mjaft mirë që të shprehë përmes situatave dhe rrëfimeve artistike, apo edhe autobiografike, ndjeshmërinë e personazheve (për shembull Aga Ymeri, te romani Rrëfimi i mbramë i Aga Ymerit, apo edhe anët sipërore të ndjenjave të vetë autorit si te romanet autobiografike. Të gjitha këto janë drejtpërsëdrejti në funksionin e sqarimit psikologjiko-estetik të situatave dhe karaktereve të personazheve. Për mendimin tim kjo është çështje e dorës së parë, sepse vetëm atëherë, shkrimtari merr guximin dhe kapërcen mbi vetveten me kahje pozitive, siç ka bërë për shembull te Vjeshta e ankthit.

_B4. Hapësirat e reja - ose letërsia si argument
_
Për këtë nënkapitull kam marrë në spikamë dy romansier. Njëri i lindur në Peshkopi dhe tjetri në Burim. Natyrisht që të dytë jetojnë dhe veprojnë jashtë Atdheut. Konsideroj se që të dytë me forcën e tyre si krijues proze do të jenë një zbulim për lexuesin dhe kritikën, nëse kjo e fundit do të jetë më e kujdesshme dhe më profesionale. 

*Gëzim I. ALPIONI*  U lind në Peshkopi më 1962. Jeton dhe krijon në Angli. Ai është personalitet i lartë universitar në Universitetin e Birmingamit. Ka botuar një mori shkrimesh gazetareske dhe analiza të ndryshme mbi politikën dhe kulturën. Ka shkruar dhe botuar anglisht në Londër dramën Voucher dhe romanin Kompleksi i të huajit  ese dhe prozë për Egjiptin. Për opinion e Kosovës u bë i njohur kur shkoi në fund të tetorit 2003 në Universitetin e Prishtinës dhe mbajti një tufë ligjëratash në emër të Universitet të Birmingamit. Kaq. Opioni, lexuesi, dhe kritika jonë nuk dimë më shumë për të. Ndërsa, ky publicist dhe krijues është mjaft i njohur në rrethe kulturore dhe letrare të elitës londineze. Aq më mirë! Romani i tij  Kompleksi i të huajit, është një roman artefakt, një roman argument, që meriton të shqyrtohet nga kritika dhe natyrisht të lexohet nga lexuesit. 
Muhamed Aliu është një shembull i jashtëzakonshëm i vitalitetit të personaliteteve shqiptare si dhe i vizionit të tyre jashtë Shqipërisë- thotë shkrimtari Gëzim Alpioni. Dhe ky Muhamed Aliu i Madh, themeluesi i Egjiptit të ri, është personazhi shqiptar i romanit të këtij autori.  Para përmendores gjigante të bashkëvendasit të tij Muhamed Aliut, në sheshin kryesor të Kairos në Egjipt, zhvillon intervistën e tij të gjatë, për të kaluarën, të tashmen dhe të ardhmen. Veçanërisht, Muhamed Aliu, në rolin dëshmitarit të shumëfishtë, dëshmon për dy gjëra kryesore: arsyen pse e krijoi Egjiptin e kohërave moderne, pra Egjiptin Modern, dhe pse e çliroi atë nga Perandori Osmane dhe arsyeja tjetër dëshmimin për identitetin në formën vertikale.  
Njerëz si Muhamed Aliu i kalojnë përmasat kombëtare. Ata janë qytetarë të njerëzimit, konstatohet me të drejtë. Shqiptarët kanë figura të tilla të fuqishme, që është një privilegje e krijuesve, në radhë të parë shqiptarë dhe të gjuhës së tyre të jashtëzakonshme shqipes, që mund të krijojnë personazhe historiko-letrare, letërsia si argument ku e ka edhe vetëkritikën brenda si një argument dhe identitetin përkatës. 
(Shih një paralele të lehtë në zgjedhjen e personazhit që G. Alpioni e ka marrë në Kajro, B.Shehut në Madrid e Barcelon, personazhin e Aga Ymerit, i cili ishte rob i zënë nga ushtritë spanjolle dhe R. Ajazajt në Gjermani, në një prozë të tij, personazhin e Jusuf Gërvallës, të vrarë nga shërbimet e fshehta serbe në Untergrupenbah. Pra shkrimtrarët marrin emra konkret historik për personazhe dhe i trajtojnë me sukses në veprat e tyre letrare). 
Tema të tilla të mëdha, me hapësira të reja dhe me argumente në përmbajtjen dhe kompozicionin letrar të veprës artistike, janë një fillim i mbarë për strukturimin modern të romanit shqiptar. 

*Muharrem BLAKAJ*  U lind më 6 janar 1959 Vrellë, komuna e Burimit. Jeton dhe krijon në Zvicër. Sa ishte në Kosovë mblodhi tregimet e tij në një dorëshkrim me titull Monolog i një komiti, si dhe dy novela, Balta me gjak  dhe Besa me qëllim botimi. Mirëpo, gjatë bastisjeve të policisë në shtëpinë e tij, të gjitha dorëshkrimet i merren dhe nuk i kthehen kurrë më. Në shtypin shqiptar të diasporës në Zvicër, ka publikuar tregime, ndërsa në vitin 2004, botoi romanin Misioni sekret, dhe ka të përgatitur për botim romani e dytë Thesaret e humbura.
Ky autor i zbuluar së voni, duket se është i pjekur me valët e jetës dhe i ushtruar mjaftë mirë në përdorimin e gjuhës dhe kompozicionit. Dy elemente themelore për të ndërtuar romanin e qëndrueshëm. Ai lëndën e merr nga veprimtaria e shërbimeve sekrete serbo-jugosllave, dhe shërbimeve të tjera.  Por në romanin e tij të parë gërshetohen edhe elementë të tjerë, si rezistenca ndaj krimit, ndaj pushtimit. Sepse dihet, shërbimet sekrete kundër një populli thurin robërinë për të.  Kështu, Muharrem Blakaj, ka sjellë me prozën e tij elemente artefakti në letërsinë e re shqipe. Veprimet e shërbimit sekret serb në Kosovë dhe jashtë saj (një pjesë e veprimeve të romanit ndodhin edhe në Cyrih), në një ndërtim të lakmueshëm letraro-artistik, me një rrëfim të thjeshtë, por shumë të gjallë, ky autor na jep dimensione tronditës. Karakteret e personazheve, me pasione të veçanta kriminale, burojnë nga egot e sëmura për krime, pasuri të paligjshme, tortura; veprime e krime të organizuara kundër popullit shqiptar, krime të cilat tashmë një pjesë e madhe dihen botërisht, por, që, romancierëve tanë nuk ua mbushin syrin ende për vepra letrare. 
Zhanrin i prozës që kultivon Muharrem Blakaj, letërsia jonë ende e ka të hollë. E, në të vërtetë ky zhanër, në letërsitë evropiane, është më i popullarizuari, pa le më në letërsinë amerikane. Madje atje, edhe bestsellerët më të njohur, siç është aktualisht Kodi i Da Vinçit i Dan Brown-it, ka elementë të theksuar të përshkruara me në përmbajtje dhe kompozicion të këtij zhanri, zhanër që për bazë ka veprimtaritë e shërbimeve sekrete, qoftë për të sulmuar e shkatërruar, qoftë për të mbrojtur dhe ndërtuar.
Pothuajse në këtë zhanër shtrohet edhe romani i dytë i këtij autori Thesaret e humbura, i cili bënë fjalë për kohë e sundimit të Mbretërisë Serbo-Kroato-Sllovene në Kosovë dhe veprimtarinë e shërbimeve sekrete serbe për të gjetur dhe grabitur pasuritë e lashta të popullit shqiptar  monumentet arkeologjike. Pushtuesve gjithmonë iu mungon identiteti në tokat e pushtuara. Ata bëjnë çmos që të vjedhin, grabisin, apo edhe fabrikojnë të vërtetën e tyre mbi tokën dhe pasuritë që i pushtojnë.... E si të shtrohet artistikisht kjo lëndë në letërsi dhe të bëhet atraktive dhe e dobishme për lexuesit!? 
Unë jam i bindur se Muharrem Blakaj ka gjetur mënyrën, formën dhe ... guximin krijues.
Në fund, ju falënderoj për kujdesin dhe durimin tuaj.

*Dybendorf (Cyrih), më 17 qershor 2005
*
----------------------------------------------------
Kumtesa e mesiperme eshte mbajtur me 19 qershor 2005, ne nje Takim te krijuesve ne diaspore, qe e organizoi Ministria e Kultures se Kosoves

----------

